# Video Settings



## Patrickktown (Sep 21, 2014)

Canon T31- Can someone tell me the best settings to shoot video? 

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Sep 21, 2014)

No. No one can do tell you the best settings to shoot video.

There is no 1 best set of camera settings for shooting video.
It depends on how much light you have to work with and artistic goals you have for the video.

With enough information about a specific shooting scenario others could make recommendations regarding settings.


----------



## ElliotGrangler (Sep 28, 2014)

Patrickktown said:


> Canon T31- Can someone tell me the best settings to shoot video?
> 
> Thanks.


1080p. Shoot at 24p for a movie look, filminic style, 30p for regular and most video shooting, 60p for action. With Respects to color grading video in Post Production I recommend prior to filming create a user profile for the settings of your choosing. (My user profile has camera sharpening at it lowest level. I prefer to sharpen image in post edit) or you can up cinestyle settings that make it easier to edit when your done. It will be all about how "you" want it to look afterwards.


----------

